# Trucker (wanting to go home)



## richirich (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello everyone my name is Stephen Richardson, I'm currently in Houston Texas looking for a load of hay to as far north as I can get. Trying to get home in Anchorage Ak. Been gone for 4mos need to go home. Not looking to make a ton of money $2.00 a mile. And I'm very open to what ever it takes to get me home. I'm hearing there is a shortage of hay in Alaska so if any one needs a truck call me. 907-602-3970


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice looking Pete and a cheap price to boot. Wish I could help you


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Find someone to buy it I will load ya!


----------

